# Ford Extended Warranty, Yes Or No?



## jfmasson (Oct 22, 2018)

Hello, 
I need an opinion from the Ford truck drivers. 
I just bought myself a 2016 F-150, 3.5 liter ecoboost to tow my Outback 250RS (getting it next monday). 
Truck has 57000 km on it. I am debating on getting the Ford extended warranty that would cover it bumper to bumper until 160000 km. 
I kept my older Ford too long and paid alot to keep it running (uncontrollable circumstances). 
Now I am very paranoid with big repair bills. 
Anybody have any problems with there F-150 Ecoboost? 
Is there a critical mileage where they start breaking down? 
Should I go for the extended warranty?
Twin turbo sounds cute and all but what I see is a whole lot more moving parts to wear and break. 
Any thoughts would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## RickyandSamantha (Aug 27, 2018)

I have a 2015 3.5 Ecoboost, i pull 11,000lbs weekly, sometimes not far and sometimes far, i have 60,000 miles on mine and never had any issue. we get 12mpg while pulling our 250URS camper. power has no issue at all, i have the short bed 2wd max tow package. it doesn't take much to start swaying, i stay 65mph or less. But no issues with anything on the truck except the washer fluid pump stopped at about 50,000 miles.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Sure would be nice to have a crystal ball... We reluctantly bought an extended warranty on our current truck and our 2002 Ford when new. On the Ford the warranty paid for itself when a front wheel bearing failed shortly after the original warranty expired. Seems unusual to loose a wheel bearing anymore. When it failed, it took a bunch of other stuff with it. They call it consequential damage and were reluctant to cover portions of it, but they did.

Anyway, we were 200 miles from home, so with towing and repairs, the warranty was nice to have. In 2016 we bought a new Ram with extended warranty fearing the reliability of all the electronic gizmos these modern trucks have.

I guess it's just a roll of the dice! Have fun with your new toys.


----------



## jfmasson (Oct 22, 2018)

RickyandSamantha said:


> I have a 2015 3.5 Ecoboost, i pull 11,000lbs weekly, sometimes not far and sometimes far, i have 60,000 miles on mine and never had any issue. we get 12mpg while pulling our 250URS camper. power has no issue at all, i have the short bed 2wd max tow package. it doesn't take much to start swaying, i stay 65mph or less. But no issues with anything on the truck except the washer fluid pump stopped at about 50,000 miles.


How do you get to 11000lbs with a 250URS? I have a 2011 250RS and max weight is marked at 7490 lbs


----------



## RickyandSamantha (Aug 27, 2018)

at work our equipment trailer is 11,000lbs. Our 250URS is also max at 7500. Just used my daily towing as a reference to say so far so good with my truck. we have only put 1500 miles on the camper this year but it tows that with no issue.


----------

